# New Family Member!



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

We've added a new member to the family. After 2 WONDERFUL years with our Great Dane, Toby, we've decided he needed a brother! We're so excited! His name (for now, anyway) is Jake and he will come home in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh-h-h

He looks so cute and cuddly. Enjoy!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

He's a looks like he's going to be a real good buddy to your family.

I hope he likes campin!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*BEAUTIFUL!!!

Welcome to the world, Jake!!!!*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwwww a new puppy, how exciting!! 








Our first Lab was Jake, Great name!!!









Tami


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Airboss

Congrats on the new addition. My dd has a rescue Great Dane.

Wish you the best with him.

Brian


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Dean,
Good looking hound... That trailer may not be big enough !!!

How was Calico? I was un able to do a fly by as my passenger was getting a little air sick from the bounce caused by the winds...

Wes


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> How was Calico? I was un able to do a fly by as my passenger was getting a little air sick from the bounce caused by the winds...
> 
> Wes


Calico was a blast! The 'Skippershe Crew' are some of the finest people we've ever met and can't wait until the rally to meet even more fine Outbackers! You'll be there, right?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG! He is adorable!! Congrats on the new baby








Michael just saw the photos and is in love







But he just said that he loves Toby and Nikki too and can't wait to see them again!

Soooo, when are we meeting up at MT's for that 28krs??


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Soooo, when are we meeting up at MT's for that 28krs??


We're sure going to need it, huh? I just can't justify the loss on the 25RSS. We've put a lot into as it is. I think we'll see how it goes this camping season and then re-evaluate.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Soooo, when are we meeting up at MT's for that 28krs??


We're sure going to need it, huh? I just can't justify the loss on the 25RSS. We've put a lot into as it is. I think we'll see how it goes this camping season and then re-evaluate.
[/quote]
Till then, I'm sure Michael would be happy to take Nikki off your hands


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

What beautiful blue eyes!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That surely is a beautiful Harlequin!! My first husband's parents had one, "Duke".......he thought it was great fun to pick up watermelons/pumpkins with his mouth and toss them into the air out of the garden!!







UNFORTUNATELY, Duke's dad didn't think that was so much fun!!








Now, the question.......is it going to cost more to feed 2 Great Danes or put diesel in your truck!!







It really doesn't matter, does it?? They're your "babies"!!!








Give him a hug for me.......they sure are loving dogs......they just don't know their strength sometimes.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Outback guard dog....GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....awwww.....puppy breath! He is sooo cute and will have everyone wrapped around his paw in no time









Have fun!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I love him. Congratulations!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh..... I have such a special place in my heart for the big babies.... what a beauty. My dog goes to day care with a rescue Great Dane named Lucky... he is wonderful.

The great part about big dogs is the looks you get when you go walking down the street with something the resembles a small horse:


----------

